# Bream are on fire



## fish hawk (Apr 25, 2014)

A new moons coming up and it's got the bream strong on the beds.
Now's the time to get out there and have some fun.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 25, 2014)

It's time to get out the ultra lights,bream busters and flypoles and get after them.I caught mine on a yellow popper and some crickets.
I only fished a twenty yard stretch of bank....I could see a lot more beds on down the bank ,I'm reserving those for tomorrows trip.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 25, 2014)

*pour some water on them.*

Thats good eatin rite there! I wonder why no one ever has bream tounaments?


----------



## Wheel (Apr 25, 2014)

Nothing more fun than that.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Fun fishing!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome catch!


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice!!! I was bass fishing yesterday and noticed bream every where!! They were not bedding but definitely active. Your picture has inspired me to go back today and try to catch a mess


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 28, 2014)

*bream,,, no doubt,!!*

Awesome job there fish hawk,,,,
Not much better than a big ole bream pulling like a train on your line,,!!
That's why I went after em this weekend myself,,, you've seen em,,,
Even took my g/f to a Piedmont lake Saturday afternoon and had her latch into a few good bluegills,,!!
Pretty impressive when you can fillet a panfish,, lol
I told her too, "if you can't catch a fish right now, you need another hobby",,,


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 28, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Thats good eatin rite there! *I wonder why no one ever has bream tounaments?[/*QUOTE]They do!!!Friend of mine fished a charity  bream tournament in north Alabama this past weekend,they placed 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2014)

Beautiful colors on them fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> RE185 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats good eatin rite there! *I wonder why no one ever has bream tounaments?[/*QUOTE]They do!!!Friend of mine fished a charity  bream tournament in north Alabama this past weekend,they placed 4th.
> ...


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Apr 29, 2014)

Here is one of the many we caught recently. Fun times along with some great eat's.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 29, 2014)

Great looking bream!


----------



## TylerR11 (Apr 29, 2014)

Anybody catchin any on sinclair?


----------



## olcaptain (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice fish!


----------



## fish hawk (May 6, 2014)

They was on fire again today.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 7, 2014)

Great catch! I'm hoping for some fresh pics soon!


----------



## Webbslinger (May 7, 2014)

You are definitely on them! And it's just getting good.


----------



## riprap (May 7, 2014)

I don't know how your catching them, because a friend sent me a pic of the fish activity chart and it said poor.


----------



## fish hawk (May 7, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Great catch! I'm hoping for some fresh pics soon!


They had the water boiling.Only two of the 10 I kept were females,threw the rest back.You gotta leave some seed!!!


Webbslinger said:


> You are definitely on them! And it's just getting good.


I only caught a couple shellcrackers but they should be hittin good this coming up full moon.


riprap said:


> I don't know how your catching them, because a friend sent me a pic of the fish activity chart and it said poor.



A couple older gentlemen friends were out there  last Friday and couldn't buy a bite,and they was fishing crickets......They wasn't holding there mouths right.
Male bass were fanning beds also,but the big females haven't moved up yet.
Epic days to come!!!


----------



## Coenen (May 7, 2014)

Ain't no party like a bluegill party...







Believe it or not this fish was even better looking in person.


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2014)

My youngest and I decided to give it a try yesterday afternoon.
She managed the biggest of the day and put it on old pops.


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2014)

She fished crickets and I fished a chartreuse popper on my fly rod....They were absolutely destroying the popper this afternoon eating it better than crickets.


----------



## kirby999 (May 9, 2014)

I wish the gills around here were on the top water bite . I've been having to catch them subsurface . Love to hear that slurp ! Kirby


----------



## mtr3333 (May 9, 2014)

Awesome color in those fish!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 9, 2014)

Full moon is upon us, time to get out the crickets,worms, beetle spins and flyrods or what ever your fancy is.I'm partial to the flyrod with a yellow popping bug.Taking my 8yr old nephew Sat morning,he should have a blast!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 9, 2014)

The bass were chomping too.I had a flyrod in one hand and my bass rod in the other.When there both biting good it's a hard decision.on one hand I love to hear that slurp of a mature bluegill inhaling a popping bug but on the other those bass sure pull good this time of the year


----------



## DSGB (Jun 10, 2014)

You're wearing them out! May have to hit the pond this weekend with my son.


----------



## goblr77 (Jun 10, 2014)

Big bream on a fly. Can't beat it.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 14, 2014)

I took my 8 yr. old nephew out this morning.I had already found a good bed of them on Monday afternoon and knew we were gonna catch em up good.We used up 200 crickets in 3 hours and kept just enough of em for supper.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 14, 2014)

The highlight of the morning was the nice catfish that hit my cricket.It took me five minutes to wear that wallowing sucker  down enough to get him in the boat with my 4'8" ultra lite spooled with 4 lb test and a #6 gold hook.About an hour later he hung into another catfish that would have went over 10 lbs,when that big sucker rolled by the boat he yelled out Help me!Help me!He battled it good but the line snapped before he could wear him down enough to get it in the boat......I was staring at the net before we left out but thought naw,going bream fishing and wont need it 
A quick side note: When a kid brings his own tackle box, they want to fish with everything that's in it


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 15, 2014)

Good job Fish Hawk, thems purty


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 16, 2014)

Camo Turtle said:


> Good job Fish Hawk, thems purty


 
Camo Turtle....All he could talk about was how the big one got away and how we'd have had it if we would have had a net!!! 
He'll remember that catfish for a very long time.Making memories,just one of the things I like about fishing.


----------



## ugafan83 (Jun 16, 2014)

They were biting like crazy on the flint in Albany

I had this one take my crankbait while fishing for bass


----------



## birddog52 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like a huge red breast


----------



## DSGB (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice mess of 'gills! Too bad about the one that got away, but I'm sure it was a blast!

I took my son Friday evening and caught a few in the couple hours we were there. He had so much fun that he wanted to go again in the morning - so we did! I let him use an old Zebco 202 I had instead of his little Spiderman pole. He thought he was something! We kept a few for the table, as well.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 16, 2014)

ugafan83 said:


> They were biting like crazy on the flint in Albany
> 
> I had this one take my crankbait while fishing for bass



That's a nice one!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 16, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Nice mess of 'gills! Too bad about the one that got away, but I'm sure it was a blast!
> 
> I took my son Friday evening and caught a few in the couple hours we were there. He had so much fun that he wanted to go again in the morning - so we did! I let him use an old Zebco 202 I had instead of his little Spiderman pole. He thought he was something! We kept a few for the table, as well.



Nice shellcrackers and bream.Bet he had a blast catching those!!!
I haven't done real good on the shellcrackers this year,a few here and there mixed in with the bluegills.
Fished Lake Oliver on Fri and it took us 4 hours to catch 8 keepers,plenty of small ones but only the eight were frying pan  worthy.Didnt really see or smell any beds,fish were scattered.Been a weird year on the lake so far?


----------



## The Fever (Jun 17, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Nice shellcrackers and bream.Bet he had a blast catching those!!!
> I haven't done real good on the shellcrackers this year,a few here and there mixed in with the bluegills.
> Fished Lake Oliver on Fri and it took us 4 hours to catch 8 keepers,plenty of small ones but only the eight were frying pan  worthy.Didnt really see or smell any beds,fish were scattered.Been a weird year on the lake so far?



I have smelled the beds but couldn't get them to bite... any advice gents?


----------



## klerchkatcher (Jun 17, 2014)

The Fever said:


> I have smelled the beds but couldn't get them to bite... any advice gents?



Live cricket in the bed for bream and nightcrawlers or redworms for the crackers. Sometimes you need your bait on the bottom right in their beds not suspened over them.

Put on a weighted cork a split shot and a bream hook. With  the weighted cork you can cast a mile on light line. Fan cast around the area you should catch em.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 18, 2014)

The Fever said:


> I have smelled the beds but couldn't get them to bite... any advice gents?





klerchkatcher said:


> Live cricket in the bed for bream and nightcrawlers or redworms for the crackers. Sometimes you need your bait on the bottom right in their beds not suspened over them.
> 
> Put on a weighted cork a split shot and a bream hook. With  the weighted cork you can cast a mile on light line. Fan cast around the area you should catch em.



Very good advice from klerchkatcher!!!Not that it really matters but I prefer a small piece of pink worm over the red wigglers.
Sometimes you have to experiment with depth,hook sizes and your line size.a  lot of people like to hook there cricket thru the collar or front to back, but I hook mine back to front


----------

